# Bradley Road to Nabba Scotland 2010



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Starting a Proper Log as this time i wont be letting my head get the better of me and not make it.

I tried to get Ready for Nabba First Timers last year but various things got the better of me and i didnt manage.

I couldnt Nail my diet and plain and simple couldnt get ready in time.

My previous story is here,worth a read if you aint already. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/75878-when-things-get-too-much-my-story.html which points out just how much trying to get on stage last year cost me alot of things.

So for the last Year i have put that behind me and sorted my marriage and made sure come the 3rd of Jan this year i was Ready to diet and carrying as much size as i could.

Ok enough of the past.

My Motivation is unreal now and i have an amazing wife that supports me so much its unreal and no matter what i beast it twice a day at the gym Mon-Sat and LOVE it.

My Diet Started 3rd of Jan but Over Xmas and New Year i had Zero Drink and trained everyday the gym was open,Maybe seems sad but i wanted to Start the new year on a High.

I should have Started this post on the 3rd so i could update it Daily but im only a few days behind lol.

Today Was Legs and was a Belter, I sit here with my Legs still shaking.

40mins Cardio at 06.45am

7pm:

Squats 4 x12

Leg Press 5x15

Leg Extensions 4x12

Ham Curls 4x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x15

Standing Calf Raises 4x15

Diet today:

*07.30:* Protein Smoothie:

65g Protein shake,1 Banana,30g Straeberries,30g Blueberries,50g Oats,100g Fat Free Yogurt,350ml water and ice all Blended.

*10.00* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*12.30* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*15.30* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*18.30* Pre-workout shake.

*19.00* Train

*20.15* 35g Protein and Can of Fresh Pineapples

*21.00* 200g Homemade Lean Turkey Burger, Soooooo Nice and 70g Cous Cous.

*23.00* 65g Protein and Tablespoon Peanut Butter.

Some pics although they are rather poor.

This pic is me Last year when i thought i could diet down and compete, clearly i couldnt and being hounest i didnt have enough Mass either.










And here is how i am today 07/01/10.



















Legs i think are my strong point.










Calfs










At the moment im loosing a steady 3lbs Per week.

Bloody Hard work, but right now There is Nothing else more i want than Standing on that Stage.

Ive had my ups and downs but if i can make it on Stage in March, i will be so Happy.

15 Weeks is a long way away so i expect ALOT of changes.

Posing and sorting my routine is going to be an even bigger challenge and needs alot of work.

Stats currently are: 14stone 10lbs, Waist 32", Biceps 17 1/2", Chest 46", Calfs 19 1/2"

There is nothing more i want than to stand on the stage,for me its not about placing, i just want to do it for my own pride and to make my wife proud as ive been a bloody nightmare the last 2 years and i now have her behind me, pushing me and helping with the food prep etc.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

wow...great post pal....i wish u all the best achieving ur dream....you will be on that stage no probs with your mental attitude!! :thumb:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hey pal, nice mass growth from your last year pic.

just stay that focused and you,ll be fine. al see you at the NABBA scottish and maybe you should go for the UKBFF scottish too?

just one point, think the size of ur arms and shoulkders makes ur chest look smaller than it should so maybe a bit of focus on that too before the shows would make u more all over even. judges pick up on lots of things, and its my legs that have marked me down in the shows lats year, so pounded them and still plan to get them bigger before may


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

spiderpants said:


> hey pal, nice mass growth from your last year pic.
> 
> just stay that focused and you,ll be fine. al see you at the NABBA scottish and maybe you should go for the UKBFF scottish too?
> 
> just one point, think the size of ur arms and shoulkders makes ur chest look smaller than it should so maybe a bit of focus on that too before the shows would make u more all over even. judges pick up on lots of things, and its my legs that have marked me down in the shows lats year, so pounded them and still plan to get them bigger before may


Cheers mate, i might do the the UKBFF too if i can.

Chest is an area im working on, Pics make it lok small but it could do with a bit more size, i have being beasting it and finishing off each workout with FST-7 so fingers crossed it will make a Diff.

Brad


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Good stuff mate.

Is it Johnny thats helping you out? In good hands there if so mate, just keep the head, don't let it run away from you - and don't get confused/distracted from the plan - do what he says and you will come in good 

Best of luck mate!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

cool pal. just getting the posing right to suit everything is a pain in the ass. takes loads of practice so get a print of the stat poses and practice them lots.

ohh, and the posing routines!!!!! hehe


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

spiderpants said:


> cool pal. just getting the posing right to suit everything is a pain in the ass. takes loads of practice so get a print of the stat poses and practice them lots.
> 
> ohh, and the posing routines!!!!! hehe


This man speaks the truth - you can have the best physique on the stage, and make it look the poorest, by posing poorly, and you can have a mid range physique and make it look much better, if you nail the posing spot on - start practicing now IMO.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff mate will be following along with interest as im also preping for nabba first timers in north area.

good luck


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> This man speaks the truth - you can have the best physique on the stage, and make it look the poorest, by posing poorly, and you can have a mid range physique and make it look much better, if you nail the posing spot on - start practicing now IMO.


Cheers Guys.

It is indeedy Johnny Mate and to be hounest,without him id be stuffed and he has been amazing with his help.

The posing is something im practicing over and over and will be trying to get some alone time with Johhny to go over it again and again. :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good man, luck. I loved seeing your pictures when you were a fairly large dude to what you are now - amazing stuff.

You sound completely focused, so all the best.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

See you've aquired a tan now.....


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Youve done brill in the last two years. Good luck with the diet and the prep.

What date is your show?

Your smoothie shake in the morning sounds very good might have to give it ablast, although ive been told over 50g of protein in one sitting is too much? You consume 65g whats your views? Are you assisted at the minute?

Do you use unflavoured whey or vanilla? Are the strawberries and blueberrys frozen or fresh? thanks


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one mate, will be following


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best mate...good calves!!!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

good luck Brad, what's the show date this year?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys.

Comp is April 24th.

About the morning shake Protein amount, It seems fine for me and gives me a good start to the day and Being Vanilla Flavour tastes bloody good with the other ingredients  . I actually seriously look forward to getting it down my neck.

*8/01/10* Today's Training and Diet was:

*08.00:* Protein Smoothie:

65g Protein shake,30g Straeberries,30g Blueberries,50g Oats,100g Fat Free Yogurt,350ml water and ice all Blended.

*10.00* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*12.30* 50g Protein Shake

*15.30* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*18.30* Pre-workout shake.

*19.00* Train

*20.45* 35g Protein and Can of Fresh Pineapples

*21.30* 170g Chicken,veg and 75g Cous Cous.

*23.00* 65g Protein and Tablespoon Peanut Butter

The Cous Cous is ainsley harriott and already cooked so the 75g (weight) amount isnt high in Carbs and for 75g its about 20g of Carbs.

7pm: I Trained Chest and Bi tonight

Flat Dumbell Press 4x12

Decline BDumbell Press 4x12

Incline Machine Press FST-7

Cable Cross-overs FST-7

Seriously Hurting after that but felt bloody amazing.

Obviously Bi's had a wee pump already but still managed:

Low weight,More reps.

Cable Curls 4x15

Preacher Curls 4x15

Dumbell Curls 4x12

By this time lifting my arms to even pick pick my nose was a challenge.

I then got the Ipod out and Beasting it for 40mins on the Bike keeping Heart rate around 140BPM.

I sit here Sore and Sleepy but smiling.

Bring it on.

:thumb:


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Brad

Just read your life story post and thought I would pop onto here to see how you get on.

And it's all looking good!

One question though, the training your doing now, reps/sets, will you keep this up all the way to showtime or will you increase/decrease them?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

daisbuys said:


> Hi Brad
> 
> Just read your life story post and thought I would pop onto here to see how you get on.
> 
> ...


At the moment,its a suck it and see type thing, i just need to go with what is working for me and what aint. for the next 4 weeks anyway ill be going with what im currenty doing but keeping a close eye on it and listenting what my body is telling me and what my friend thats helping me says. :thumb:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Are the straeberrys and blueberrie fresh?

Diet looks good and keep training hard mate.

How much cardio are you doing at the min a week?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> Are the straeberrys and blueberrie fresh?
> 
> Diet looks good and keep training hard mate.
> 
> How much cardio are you doing at the min a week?


They are fresh when i can get them but i have a good stock in the freezer lol.

Cardio is 40mins first thing in the morning 3 days per week and 40mins Twice a week after wieghts. So 5 Lots of 40mins per week but i will up this as i need it.

I dont want to get myself in a situtaion like before and Neglect Cradio, Im on a Roll so Want to keep it up so when i need to be doing LOTS in the closing weeks its not going to shock me.

Today is Just Cardio of which i did 40mins at 8am Before Breakfast.

Brad


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

*10/01/10* Today's Training and Diet was:

*08.00: *I drove to the gym for 40mins Cardio, at around 30mins i had a sudden Urge to smile like crazy and had a giggle to myself about not managing cardio last year this kept me Going and by 40mins i was Flying and wanted to dance. Joys of T5's and a couple Pro Plus :lol: .

*09.00 *Protein Smoothie:

65g Protein shake,30g Straeberries,30g Blueberries,40g Oats,100g Fat Free Yogurt,350ml water and ice all Blended.

*12.00* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*15.00* 50g Protein Shake

*17.30* Pre-workout shake

*19.30 *Post-workout shake and 1/2 Tin of pineapples.

*20.20* 160g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*Bed time at 23.00* and i will be having 65g Protein and Tablespoon Peanut Butter

*6pm:* I Trained Shoulders and Triceps.

Shoulders:

Seated military press 4X12

Seated Dumbell Press 3x12

Front lateral raises 4x12

Side lateral raises 4x12

Dumbell Shrugs 4x15

Triceps:

Straight bar push downs 4x12

Rope extensions 4x12

Over head rope extensions FST-7

Dips 4 sets to failure

Was a Bloody good workout but im utterly wrecked, I will enjoy my sleep tonight.

Brad


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck with everything mate, glad your missus is supporting you it makes all the difference!! :thumbup1:

I just need to find myself one!! :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Mate.

Been busy the last few days so didnt update this but Had a Good week and beasted it every night as per plan and i still Hurt from Yesterdays Leg sesh.

Diet is pretty much same as above and ive stuck to it 100% with No Problems or temptations.

Weigh in is on Sunday to see how things are getting on but ive notcied a huge diff this week alone.

Brad


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I done 45mins Cardio this mornining before breakfast which was ACE.

Then it was weigh in time. I am down 3lbs since Last sat morning which is a bit too much at this stage so ill up the carbs a tad.

In the last 2 weeks ive noticed a huge diff already,Gone is the Bloated Face etc and starting to notice some nice changes in the mirror.

Roll on next 14 weeks :bounce:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Legs still growing and taking a beating every week but hopefully they will cut up nicely and keep good size.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck m8


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dominoooooooos.........

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thoes legs are gonna look wicked wen the fat comes off!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys.

Things still as good as ever, Sat and Sunday i did 40mins cardio and on Sat i had my first cheat Meal in 14 Days, Yummy LARGE Dominos Pizza and some Chocolate.

Woke up Sunday and didnt feel that bloated and today (Monday) Im back looking even less Bloated.

Diet today was:

*08.00:* Protein Smoothie:

65g Protein shake,30g Straeberries,30g Blueberries,50g Oats,100g Fat Free Yogurt,350ml water and ice all Blended.

*10.00* 2 small Tins of Tuna,veg and 75g Cous Cous

*12.30* 50g Protein Shake

*15.30* 170g Chicken,veg and 50g Cous Cous

*18.30* Pre-workout shake.

*19.00* Train

*20.45* 35g Protein and Can of Fresh Pineapples

*21.30* 170g Chicken,veg and 75g Cous Cous.

*23.00* 65g Protein and Tablespoon Peanut Butter.

Trained Chest and Bi's 2nite and had a Blood amazing workout and felt seriously pumped and have a few nice comments from Guys in the Gym.

Motivation still through the roof.

14 weeks to go and Loving it.

Brad


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Sheeesh! You're quick..... Showered, sha99ed, shaved and hame awready?? pmsl!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Sheeesh! You're quick..... Showered, sha99ed, shaved and hame awready?? pmsl!! :lol: :lol:


I was sooooo excited to get home, i didnt shave nor do my hair ( i had my hat)

I did have a Naked Sauna with the young boys (you know how i like young boys)

B


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahaaaa, you carefully mention not showering and shaving but you don't appear to clarify if you did or didn't bum a sauna boy!!! pmsl!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I had a Bad Day on Sat where my head got the better of me and i spent it acting like an utter ****er and ate **** and was pretty much a nightmare to be around.

Ive since gave be self a well deserved kick in the ass and back on the Track.

Had an utter mazing Chest and Bi's workout tonight with and amazing pump.

The HUGE Amount of Carbs at the weekned were maybe bad but they fairly give me a kick up the **** and made for a fun workout tonight.

Also did 20mins Cardio.

Tommorow is a Cardio only day and pretty Low Carb so ill prob be too Grumpy to post on here. :lol:

Wed is as per plan and Back and Triceps but ill report on how it goes then :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Some New Pics with shocking Pants and Facial expressions haha.

Still a long long 13 weeks to go so not trying to break any woorld records with weight loss yet but im sure the 13 weeks will fly past.

But saying that i do notice a Big difference in the last 3 weeks and losing my Love Handles pretty Fast.

Yesterday was a Belter of a Leg Sesh. Shoulders 2nite and weigh in tommorow.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Legs are my Fav day (im a sicko lol)

Squats 4 x12

HEAVY leg Press 4x15

Leg Ext 4x12 double Leg

Leg Ext 3x15 Single Leg

Standing Calf Raises 4x15

Seats Calf Raises 4x15

Lying Ham Curls 4x15

Then Crawl down to the changing rooms.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well thats January gone and Past and i feel its been a VERY Good Four weeks.

Bodyfat is shifting at a really good rate and i actually feel really good and notice my body changing every day.

Aim is to do its slowy and the first 4 weeks of the diet the plan was to get myslef used to the strict diet and routine but not loose to much to fast as i still have 12 weeks left.

The last 4 weeks was done with No ECA etc but i am now adding Clen and ECA for the next while 

I will now start adding more cardio in and dropping the Carbs a bit more.

Really Really chuffed about how Jan has went.

Im actually really excited about the Next 12 weeks

Some end of Month Progress pics after first 4weeks of diet.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Looking good Brad. Legs are looking badass.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

cracking hamstring belly, and great quad sweep, you get those bad boys cut to shreds, and you have one usual 1st timer weakeness ticked OFF your list mate, puts you in a good position


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

cheers guys.

Im hitting the legs harder than i ever had and after training them on Thur they still hurt on the sunday but that means im doing something right 

I feel my weak area is deffo my Bicep's but im hoping i can get them a bit better and im sure when the fat starts coming off ill see what is lagging.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Bradz said:


> I feel my weak area is deffo my Bicep's but im hoping i can get them a bit better and im sure when the fat starts coming off ill see what is lagging.


Mate I've yet to meet a bodybuilder who doesn't think their biceps are a weakness 

You are in proportion, and, lets be honest here - you are not going to add tonnes of lean tissue between now and show day.

Just keep hammering it hard like you are doing, keep a strong signal in that your body NEEDS this muscle tissue, while peeling off that little layer of fat you have, and you will look great Im sure of it.

Hows your posing, Johnny helping you with that? You getting fluid movement between poses?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Mate I've yet to meet a bodybuilder who doesn't think their biceps are a weakness
> 
> You are in proportion, and, lets be honest here - you are not going to add tonnes of lean tissue between now and show day.
> 
> ...


Posing is getting better mate and doing a little every night at home but ill be spending a bit of time with Johnny going through it and hopefully improve it and more than likely being shouted at my Lou :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking good mate, way ahead of me in the leanness stakes:cursing:

Good size and depth to the legs as RS has already said and can see vascularity coming through:thumbup1:

All going according to plan and I'll be up there next to you mate, keep up the hard work:thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Looking good mate, way ahead of me in the leanness stakes:cursing:
> 
> Good size and depth to the legs as RS has already said and can see vascularity coming through:thumbup1:
> 
> All going according to plan and I'll be up there next to you mate, keep up the hard work:thumb:


Cheers Mate, Hopefully we can both keep it going and get up on the stage as planned :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Cheers Mate, Hopefully we can both keep it going and get up on the stage as planned :thumb:


With the amount of people I've spoken to that reckon they know someone thats doing 1st timers this year they'll have to hold it outside in the shopping centre as we wont all fit on stage:lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just read through all of this Bradz, some good progress you've made so far and can tell you've tightened up a lot. Good luck for the coming weeks


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys.

Cardio was down this morning along with weigh in, Ill now be weighing myself on a Fri Morning.

Lost 2lbs last week but the difference in my body in the last 7 days is unreal and in last few days the Abs are now starting to show.

Prob way ahead of time but still a long way to go.

Been told to have a cheat Meal on Sat and that is my Plan, Cant wait.

Hard work is starting to pay off, roll on next 12 weeks


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well thats an end of another Crazy but effective week.

I Hurt my Neck on wed so that has been niggling at me the last few days but seems to be easing up and didnt affect be beasting chest tonight.

12 weeks to go and as off 2morrow im going to up the cardio and get the show on the road.

Stared on clen which ill be running 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

Pics below are poor quality taken today and the posing is pretty poor.

I keep posting pics as im a bit of a pic whore (not as bad as Zara and weeman  )


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Well thats an end of another Crazy but effective week.
> 
> I Hurt my Neck on wed so that has been niggling at me the last few days but seems to be easing up and didnt affect be beasting chest tonight.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate:thumb:

Have you looked into ketotifen to run alongside the clen (no need to come off then) or benadryl will do the same job:thumbup1:

As for pics mate, the guy who is doing my pics will be offering to do backstage shots for people (if I can try and clear it with the fed) if your at all interested:confused1:. I'm going to make a post here and on RG to gauge interest as he's coming up to shoot me anyway.

There's a couple he took of me in my profile mate (ignore the fat and just look at the pic quality) :tongue:

Oh and is it not 11 weeks:confused1:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Looking good mate:thumb:
> 
> Have you looked into ketotifen to run alongside the clen (no need to come off then) or benadryl will do the same job:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Cheers Mate.

Ill be running eca on the 2 weeks off the clen 

Ill deffo be up for some pics backstage if poss.

Oh and yea 11 weeks :lol: , Thanks for ruining my day lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

It surely is 11 weeks! Unless i counted wrong last night!

First timers line up is sizing up to be a good one this year, wide range of physiques, if everyone comes in on condition, its going to be hard for the judges, thats for sure! Prob looking forward to this class more than any other if I am honest, always good to see the new physiques coming in!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Legs are coming in well mate


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry for lack of updates, Things are still going Good and as Per plan.

Just so busy at work during the day and by time i do my training i am utter wrecked, i have zero time for anything else.

Im also an utter moody Fecker just now and Crap company to be around but hopefull that will sort itself out as usual.

Had some pretty bad mood/temper swings which i knew i would and pretty much managing to deal with it in my own little way.

Hopefully get you guys some updated pics soon and be in a better mood when doing it lol.

Brad


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Bradz said:


> *Sorry for lack of updates, Things are still going Good and as Per plan.*
> 
> Damn, thought you had succumbed to the calling of the junk food and that'd be one less competitor to do battle with:cursing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well its been a seriously Crap week, Man Flu from Hell has hit me and pretty much been in bed since Wed, been off work (im never off work) and havent had the energy to do anything never mind try and train.

Diet has been utter crap since wed and cant see it being any better for a while as there is so much going on at home.

Gutted is an understatement.

Today is Sunday and still feel like utter crap.

Had a Very close Family friend die from cancer on Fri after only finding out he had it 4 weeks ago (he was 25). His duaghter was only Born 6 weeks ago aswell.

This has messed up my head and things within the family are a bit Crazy at the moment so the gym is the last thing on my mind.

Hopefull will get better soon and back on track but Conest Prep is pretty much on hold until i sort myself out.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

hope you feel better soon brad cracking progress so far.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry to hear this Brad,hope the home life and your head are in a better place soon,thats more important than any show big chap,keep the chin up


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the bad news mate thoughts are with you and yours.

Hope you feel strong enough to get back into it soon, I'm looking forward to going leg to leg with you


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking at updated pics, Good progress Brad


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, Last 2 weeks training has been utter carnage and actually fooked my head up big time.

At one point i drove to the gym and ended up driving straight home again without even going in.

I just felt on an utter downer with everything going on and couldnt snap out of it so training and diet was shocking.

BUT

I had a well needed Chat with my friend yesterday who has helped/advised me from the start which made me realise a few things and by god did i wake up a new person today.

45Mins Cardio this morning and I loved it.back tonight to Punish my legs.

The Next 8 weeks i will be training with him which Mentaly is what i need to ensure i dont fall behind as with only 8 weeks to go, im aware one more fcuk up and its Game over.

Fingers Crossed.

Brad


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Thanks Guys, Last 2 weeks training has been utter carnage and actually fooked my head up big time.
> 
> At one point i drove to the gym and ended up driving straight home again without even going in.
> 
> ...


I hope it's not Johnny as he trains like a girl:lol:

Thats good to hear mate, it's good to have a training partner that will push you every session and glad to hear your back in the mix, looking forward to seeing you in Fife:thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

mind games are all part of dieting and contest prep buddy they will test you for sure,

trust me as it gets closer your confidence and self belive will soar , just keep it going you have come so far and the best is yet to come


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well im still plodding away and pretty much on Target and where i want to be.

I am no Longer weighing myself and purely going on what the mirror says and people around me.

Cardio is now getting a hamering and doing 30min after every workout and then another 30 mins before bed out on my push bike, maybe not alot to some people but it kills me and seems to be working very well for me.

BUT Next week i will be throwing in 45mins as soon as i wake up to see how that goes.

sneak pic from 7 Days ago showing abs (ive never had visible abs before haha)










More updates soon


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

6 Weeks out,God time flys past 

This week has seen an unreal change in my body and has my motivation through the room and feeling really good.

Cardio sucks Balls but im managing it so all is good.

Some Proper Progress pics next week


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Any updates??

Getting close now


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah...more pics, need to be checking your progress, purely from a bbing point of view you understand:devil2:

Oh, ok, not really, GIVE ME SOMETHING TO PERV OVER!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, and shave your armpits!!!!!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry for lack off posts in the last month or so.

I have had to take 3 weeks off training due to health issues so no way in this world ill be competing this year.

I cant express how gutted i am but Health comes first.

Enjoying living a normal life again lol and eating.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I repeat:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Yeah...more pics, need to be checking your progress, purely from a bbing point of view you understand:devil2:
> 
> Oh, ok, not really, GIVE ME SOMETHING TO PERV OVER!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very sorry to hear that you won't be getting up there this year Bradley, will you be coming along to watch the show? Or just gonna give it a miss?

Hope you get the health issues sorted hun, your right-health comes first....enjoy your grub and get well soon:thumbup1:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I repeat:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Hun.

I didnt go to show and sold my tickets, I just couldnt put myself through it.

On a plus side starting back Training "properly" this week and trying to get back on track with a decent diet, I HATE Feeling Fat. :thumb:


----------



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

Bradz said:


> Well im still plodding away and pretty much on Target and where i want to be.
> 
> I am no Longer weighing myself and purely going on what the mirror says and people around me.
> 
> ...


Hey Bradz fella...I just had to say thank you! Thanks for posting your before and after (during) pics and for sharing your experiences with us all here.

Before I read your posts and saw your pics, I kinda started to lose heart but, I now have more faith. You have inspired me and given me a much needed kick up the backside!

I may be gay but that aside, you have a truly amazing body fella and your transformation and hard work shows.

Thanks again Bradz and I hope my transformation will be just as impressive as yours.

Good luck bud and keep up the good work.

J :rockon:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

*I am still Alive * 

Ok 3rd time lucky and boy do i have the motivation.

Twice now i have "tried" to get on stage but i have never made it.

This time im intend in having a belter of an off-season and have started with bulking as much as I can between now and Jan next year..

The last twice deep down in my head I didn't feel Big enough and wasn't carrying enough Muscle Mass to get in the shape I wanted.

Off-season diet and Training started today so I will update as things hopefully take shape.

If I don't get on stage this time I will east my own ass.

Bring on the Food.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I am going to update this as much as possible and will prob add alot of my feelings to it as i feel it helps me and its something i want to look back on along with the rest of my previous storys.

After struggling with my weight for years (Fatty) and trying to get on stage twice now but not making it, i now realise that need to gain some more size if I want to stand a chance of getting on stage 3rd time lucky next year.

The last twice i tried to compete i have never been happy with my size and i need to get bigger and i know that.

I started a clean bulk last week and aim to stick at it until Jan.

Diet and Training wise I know what to do but every time I look in the mirror psychologically it's a head fcuk seeing myself get bigger (stomach too) and BADLY need to get my head round it and get stuck it.

Last night I came home after an amazing chest sesh and felt bloody great but the wife made a comment about how bloated I looked and that I looked fat, That killed me and put me on an utter downer.

I suspect only former fatty's will know/understand what I mean and fell.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel mate on that one


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Know the feeling, can look great one day / bloated the next

Stick at it, results will come.

Do you intend on taking AAS?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

should have told her dude, i may be bloated but i'll never be a bloated/fat as you that would have shut her up.

Are you aiming for first timers dude?? wudnt worry too much about size, as there is always going to be someone who is more gifted and always will be.

i found this out, at my last show, i thought i looked small compared to a few guys who competed with me, but then again they prob thought the same as me. I did however nail my condition.

You can always compete, and see how you go. from there you make the improvements.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Geo said:


> should have told her dude, i may be bloated but i'll never be a bloated/fat as you that would have shut her up.
> 
> Are you aiming for first timers dude?? wudnt worry too much about size, as there is always going to be someone who is more gifted and always will be.
> 
> ...


It will be first timers mate.

The size thing is something that gets to me and always will,I am REALLY enjoying the food and hopefully can get my head round how i look short term and look past it and not let it get to me.

I will be taking AAS as asked and have a few previous courses behind me so that should help once i get up and going.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ive seen your pics from last year mate. size isnt so much an issue, just keepign your head straight and not getting down about things...staying the course..is where its goign to bea t for you.

First timers this eyar at the NABBA. I must have been the smallest guy on the stage but still placed mainly due to gettign condition nailed as you will always have really big first timers but few who are in decent condition.

will follow mate. get tore in.

How long you planning to diet for into the NABBA?


----------

